
Show HN: Zyro – AI Powered Website Builder - giedriusz
https://zyro.com/
======
achow
The AI part are:

\- Business name generator

\- Slogan generator

\- Logo maker

\- AI heat map generator (given a mockup of website, analyzes where users
potentially would look at)

\- Content generator [https://zyro.com/ai/content-
generator](https://zyro.com/ai/content-generator)

I can see logo maker and content generator proving to be very useful for 'mom
and pop' websites; quite practical use of 'AI'.

------
michaelbuckbee
Something I've noticed in both website builders and theme buying is that it is
very hard to separate the incredible stock photography from the overall style
of the site.

The common experience seems to be picking what you think is the "perfect"
theme only to find that it's really dependent upon having thousands of dollars
of high-end photos taken.

It seems like an unsolved problem.

~~~
ericwood
I used to work on Squarespace's templates team, and this is a very real
problem we talked about with some frequency.

There's a few solutions, one of which is designing more around text, but in
many instances people still want the media-heavy look. For those cases, the
image tool tied in with Unsplash, which made getting high quality stock images
pretty easy.

~~~
edraferi
I like Unsplash, but I don't understand their business model. What makes it
sustainable?

~~~
ipsum2
Unsplash is just an image hosting place. The photos are contributed by users.
Unfortunately, they no longer have a CC0 license.

~~~
Bombthecat
What about pixabay?

------
Gys
Squarespace was leaning heavily on 'AI generated websites' only a few years
ago. Just add content (text, images and such) and Squarespace's AI magic would
turn it into a wonderful website. I just now had a look at their website and
it does not have any reference to AI _at all_.

Very surprising. Or maybe understandable: I am not sure if 'AI generated' is a
thing to a non-IT person. It sounds complicated. Maybe that is what
Squarespace learned.

I am very sure the two people that asked me for an advice in the past days
would not care. 'Easy', 'cheap' and maybe 'drag-and-drop' might do it.
'E-commerce', 'onine shop' even more.

~~~
giedriusz
Thanks for your insights!

We are working in order to make our website builder the fastest and easiest
way to go online.

In addition to easy to use drag and drop, e-commerce and other essential
features we introduce AI tools in order to help our users to launch their
websites even faster.

~~~
mrfox321
It seems like Squarespace has an AI powered chatbot on HN, too.

~~~
namenotrequired
You're replying to the OP, not squarespace.

------
blickentwapft
Any time I hear “AI powered”, I can’t help it but the image of a curtain
pulling back to reveal a bunch of hamsters turning a wheel comes to mind.

~~~
sarreph
I think the community is always going to be a little skeptical of website
building tools "powered by AI" after thegrid.io[0]

Hopefully Zyro proves the wary wrong :)

[0] - [https://reclaimthenet.org/thegrid-io-not-
responding/](https://reclaimthenet.org/thegrid-io-not-responding/)

------
Nexusie
More people taking up website building and creation, it is nice to see that it
can be done easily with a service like this. I think it adds to the
accessibility, not everyone understands the tricky part of building a website
and most want to do it fast, so o I think this feature is pretty cool

------
giedriusz
Hi HN, Together with the team, we want to help our users bring their ideas to
life, whether that’s by creating a website or an online store.

We have made Zyro website builder super easy to use and added some AI-features
to help our users to generate text and understand their visitors better.

Make sure to let us know what you think below in the comments.

~~~
threatofrain
What's the ML part of Zyro? Website text generation?

~~~
giedriusz
Text Generator and AI Heatmap is integrated to the Website Builder.

You can read more about AI tools: here
[https://zyro.com/ai](https://zyro.com/ai)

------
bazeblackwood
Can't help but think the AI-generated content is a little ambitious, with
results like these, for reference I chose Music & Entertainment > Indie Music
as the categories for generating content:

> Indie music is a great genre of music. Indie music is the best of indie
> music. Indie music is my music, my life, my music. Indie music is the world.
> Indie music is life. Indie music is indie music. Indie music is Indie music.

> The band formed in 2009 in the New York City music scene. The group has been
> featured on: MTV, NBC, BBC, CNN, PBS, The O’Reilly Factor, BBC Radio, MTV,
> NBC, BBC, MTV, and MTV2. The band has been the subject of performances at
> several shows such as: E3, E3 2013, E3 2014, E3 2015, and E3 2016. The band
> has been featured in: YouTube, YouTube Red, YouTube Music, MTV Music, and
> YouTube Vlogger.

Who would this actually be useful for?

~~~
giedriusz
Thank you for pointing this out.

At the moment, if you’re choosing by the category, you’ll always receive 5-7
results so that you can select the most fitting one. Also, AI is generating
“on the spot” and doesn’t have pre-made templates that would be presented
every time (what makes the generated text unique) - so if the generated text
doesn’t meet your requirements, you can generate again and again to get new,
different results.

Obviously, AI-generated text cannot replace a human writer. Its purpose is
more of providing a guide than generating a ready to use the content. It helps
to understand how to put everything together, what topics to use. The user
only needs to edit the result, so it fits their needs.

As well, our team is working on training the AI writer tool to get better and
more accurate results.

------
kvdmolen
Where you would make a difference, at least in Europe, is an integrated multi-
lingual (and multi-currency) feature. One where you can translate objects (h1,
text, message) instead of creating a copy of some page. None of your
competitors (which are many) get this right.

------
serjester
From the technical side impressive! But if a website plans on using AI to
generate content does it really need to be there? Personally, I couldn't think
of a situations where turbocharging my fluff generation would lead to a better
website. Is this strictly for SEO?

~~~
giedriusz
Thanks, serjester!

AI Writer helps when you are writing a lot or longer texts.

As well - generated content is SEO friendly because words are collected when
crawling the internet. Although, of course, a generated content won't always
be perfect, so you may have to make some edits here and there, but it's more
convenient than starting from scratch.

~~~
CM30
Sounds a lot like scraped/spun content if you ask me, and that's already a
problem with many sites right now. That doesn't make for unique content, nor
anything most people would want to read/find useful.

------
phtevus
How is this different than all the others that fail to deliver?

~~~
giedriusz
Our main focus is customer success and happiness.

Understanding our users’ daily struggles and developing powerful solutions
that fit everyone’s needs is really important to us. All the feedback from
users is being collected and forwarded directly to the product team so we
could understand and improve our services depending on our customers’ needs.

We believe that awesome team can make a powerful and extremely easy to use
tools with the support from customers.

~~~
arkitaip
Man, your PR seems to suffer from corp speak and is something you would expect
from a fortune 100 middle executive and not a recently launched startup. Dare
to be human.

------
npiit
Congratulations on the launch. I am not really sure the world needs another
website builder but your pricing looks attractive for small businesses outside
the west.

------
revskill
No coding skills needed is good, but i really need a "Export code" button :)

------
sonu27
Could you share the optimisations done for performance, CDN locations, etc?

~~~
giedriusz
Zyro is using high-availability AWS (Amazon Web Services) to store and serve
website assets. We’re using a combination of multiple layers on top of that to
achieve the best possible speed:

CDN to serve a website from location closest to website users’ - improving
download speed

Caching at the edge, to make sure that static assets are not downloaded when
not necessary

Serverless tasks for optimization of built website (such as image compression)

Cloudflare - to provide a set of optimizations and protect from attacks

Optimization techniques such as brotli/gzip compression, minimization of the
code, etc.

------
mapleboi
this looks interesting!

could you share what are the AI tools based on? thinking to get into AI, would
be nice to read on how the actual working product is made

~~~
giedriusz
Sure!

For example “AI Writer” is built on GPT-2 transformer-based language model
with 1.5 billion parameters, trained on a dataset of 8 million web pages. It
is trained to predict the next word, given all of the previous words within
some text. You can read more on it here: [https://openai.com/blog/better-
language-models/](https://openai.com/blog/better-language-models/)

Another interesting feature is “AI Heatmap”. Basically, we took two different
datasets to train our model: a dataset from an eye-tracking device and dataset
gathered by using BubbleView methodology. More on BubbleView here:
[https://bubbleview.namwkim.org/](https://bubbleview.namwkim.org/)

------
villgax
AI for heat map?

~~~
giedriusz
Yes. For training our model we took a couple of different datasets - a dataset
from an eye-tracking device and dataset gathered by using BubbleView.

------
samdung
This comment has been powered by AI.

~~~
beckingz
Can you tell me more about your technology so I can invest?

/s

